# Stock Market Books: Applicable to all markets or just the ones they talk about?



## StockNoob (7 August 2013)

Hi Everyone,

As you can see with my name I am new to the stock market game.However I am now living in Thailand and took interest in the stock market game as Asia's economy is emerging. I already created a virtual portfolio and have played around with different companies.

 Since I am new I was hoping to buy some books and learn the basics and how to's and found some high rated ones on Amazon.com. However I was wondering if the things taught in books published that mention the Dow Jones and Nasdaq etc. (All American Yanks stuff) are applicable to all world markets not just the U.S.? 

And I was wondering if anyone could give me some references to some good books to get a hold of to learn the nuts and bolts of stock market investing around the world. So two basic questions...

1) Is the information in books published for the stock market that talk about only one country's market applicable to all markets?

2) What are some good books to get to help me get started playing the stock market game?

Thanks in Advance and Cheers!


----------



## cbc (7 August 2013)

*Re: Stock Market Books...Applicable to all Markets or just the ones they talk about?*

Ay stock,

All the markets are the same m8. Very little difference between us and global markets.

Feel free to pm me if u av any more noobish questions.  Il be more than happy to throw u in the deep end.


----------



## CanOz (7 August 2013)

StockNoob said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> As you can see with my name I am new to the stock market game.However I am now living in Thailand and took interest in the stock market game as Asia's economy is emerging. I already created a virtual portfolio and have played around with different companies.
> 
> ...




Try this first







> Reminiscences of a Stock Operator


----------



## StockNoob (7 August 2013)

*Re: Stock Market Books...Applicable to all Markets or just the ones they talk about?*



cbc said:


> Ay stock,
> 
> All the markets are the same m8. Very little difference between us and global markets.
> 
> Feel free to pm me if u av any more noobish questions.  Il be more than happy to throw u in the deep end.




Thanks mate, 

You answered pretty much all the major concerns I had with global stock markets. I'll definitely PM you if I got any other questions. I appreciate your offers of wisdom to share  

Cheers

- - - Updated - - -



CanOz said:


> Try this first




Will do! I just hope it's not dry....

Are there any other books you can recommend that will be both informative and attention holding? perhaps a "Stock Market for Dummies" or something...haha....because if something in print is super dry and and not engaging I normally won't finish it.

Thanks mate and Cheers!


----------



## CanOz (7 August 2013)

*Re: Stock Market Books...Applicable to all Markets or just the ones they talk about?*



StockNoob said:


> Thanks mate,
> 
> You answered pretty much all the major concerns I had with global stock markets. I'll definitely PM you if I got any other questions. I appreciate your offers of wisdom to share
> 
> ...




Would i give you something academic to start with? lol....i don't think so....It reads like a novel with many hidden lessons inside...see if you can find them


----------



## StockNoob (7 August 2013)

CanOz said:


> Try this first




I tried looking through some sample pages of the title you recommended (Reminiscences of a Stock Operator) So far it seems to be more of a story about Jesse Livermore...are there any parts that actually tell the reader how to approach the stock market and what terms you need to know and understand?


----------



## CanOz (7 August 2013)

StockNoob said:


> I tried looking through some sample pages of the title you recommended (Reminiscences of a Stock Operator) So far it seems to be more of a story about Jesse Livermore...are there any parts that actually tell the reader how to approach the stock market and what terms you need to know and understand?




Why don't you Google technical analysis of stocks, and fundamental analysis of stocks and then decide what kind of book you could benefit from...

I have heaps, happy to give you for free.


----------



## havaiana (8 August 2013)

StockNoob said:


> (Reminiscences of a Stock Operator) So far it seems to be more of a story about Jesse Livermore...are there any parts that actually tell the reader how to approach the stock market and what terms you need to know and understand?




I agree with Canoz suggestion, more than just a story there is alot of info in there. I have read it through 3 times (and my bookmarked pages probably 50 times). It's the type of book that you will keep picking up on things every time you read it as your learning progresses

I also love this one, will teach about all things markets and how some of the biggest and best invest and trade all asset classes, plenty of stock market specific stuff (talk about some asia specific stuff in there too) 
Inside the House of Money
http://www.amazon.com/books/dp/047037909X


----------

